# Where does your Havanese like to eat...



## Cassandra (Dec 29, 2015)

Here is another photo thread. Where does your Havenese like to eat (or where would they like to eat!)?

Cassie climbed up on a dining room chair in hopes someone put a plate in front of her..usually she waits until humans have finished and tries to snatch a bite before the dishes are cleared if someone forgets to push their chair in...this time she joined us before the food arrived.


----------



## katscleancutdogs (May 18, 2016)

So cute! My last Bichon used to sit that way. Your Cassie is beautiful.

Kati's regular meals are to the left of Lollipop 

Kati feeds herself from anywhere else she can climb to.. Including the kitchen counter.

A couple days ago my dad put his left over lasagna in front of the tv... We had boxes stacked nearby (this would not normally be the case but we are packing to move) and up she went. I caught her practically leaping into the table. 

I'm just glad she is too heavy to climb chain-link fences anymore

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

She looks like "if I just act like I belong, no one will notice". LOL Chi Chi eats in her crate or expen. Makes her like to go there more often. I usually toss her a little something when she goes in to chill out.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Whimsy eats in the kitchen, on the floor, from her dog bowl. Pretty boring huh


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Molly is the same as Whimsy. She eats from her bowl on the kitchen floor. Frequently she will remove the first piece or two from the bowl and bring it over to the living room carpet. She will eat those there, and then return to the kitchen. If she doesn't seem interested in eating her food I will sometimes move her bowl to another location in the house. This seems to peak her interest and get her to eat it then.


----------



## Eveningpiper (Sep 23, 2015)

Ruby is eating her frozen kong (filled with HK) on the couch with us while we eat in front of the TV tonight. Doggy TV Dinner.


----------



## katscleancutdogs (May 18, 2016)

That is great! 
She looks adorable. 
Makes me miss having a solo poochie. I would go to more trouble. Now my pups just roam our ankles. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

Eveningpiper said:


> Ruby is eating her frozen kong (filled with HK) on the couch with us while we eat in front of the TV tonight. Doggy TV Dinner.


Love it!&#55357;&#56841;

By the way....,I just love Ruby's haircut. She has the cutest expressions.


----------



## CindyLou (Mar 9, 2016)

Ruby is so cute, she looks like she is enjoying her Kong, but I'll bet what she really likes is sitting with you. You could always tell what Kirby considered to be special food because he would always take it out of his bowl and carry it over to the carpet to eat. You always had to consider if you wanted to give him a messy treat, because you knew where it would end up!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Scout and Truffles will eat anywhere there is food! We had a taco and margarita party with their groomer last week after grooming. &#128522; Fortunately they haven't figured out how to climb up on a chair! :biggrin1: Sorry that I haven't figured out how to rotate pictures!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Emmie eats her Darwin's out of a stainless steel bowl in the kitchen or else I sometimes hide it around my place. I'll make her do a sit stay in the kitchen and then I go all over the house pretending to put her bowl down in various places until I pick one I think will be challenging, and then I go back to the kitchen and release her. It doesn't take her very long to find her food even when I put it in the closet or some other difficult place.


----------



## Barbara Levy (Apr 22, 2016)

From a Kong in his crate. I don't close the door but it gives us peace to eat dinner too.


----------



## Cassandra (Dec 29, 2015)

So only a few of us have dogs who eat at or on the dinner table! Just kidding...she eats her food in a stainless steel bowl on the kitchen floor.

Fortunately, although Cassie can leap onto dining room or kitchen chairs with the ease of a circus dog, she hasn't yet perfected the art of using things to reach kitchen counter tops. I'm not letting her know that some Havanese are more advanced in climbing.

The expression she had in the picture of her waiting to be served her dinner at the table is the same one she used when she started sleeping on people beds rather than her crate at night..."who, me? I always sleep here look".


----------



## katscleancutdogs (May 18, 2016)

Lol. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

Eveningpiper said:


> Ruby is eating her frozen kong (filled with HK) on the couch with us while we eat in front of the TV tonight. Doggy TV Dinner.


Still loving Ruby's cut.


----------



## DebW (Jun 11, 2013)

I've been dealing with a broken foot for the past several months which has made it impossible to deal with bowls on the floor. I started opening my dishwasher and putting Sheldon's food directly on the inside of the door. It gets sanitized when I do the dishes; I've kept up the practice now that I can hobble around on two feet again.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Leo and Rex eat their Darwin's from 2 cup glass Pyrex bowls that go in the dishwasher when they are done. Leo eats in the kitchen with Porter and Becca. Rex eats in his expen.


----------



## Hanna (Feb 25, 2016)

Mine I prepare a carrots for them and they really love it. By the way your doggy is so adorable.


----------



## JoJo's Grayt (Dec 10, 2015)

JoJo eats in the master bathroom from her slow eater maze bowl. We have a lab mix who eats outside and a lab mix that eats inside in the dinning / entry area.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

When Shama was little, she would occasionally jump onto the door of the dishwasher to lick the plates. (Photo below.) Now she'll still lean in if we don't distract her or pick her up. Her regular meals (Now Fresh kibble and Wellness soft) are served in a dish in her ex pen. If the door to her ex pen is open, she'll bring the food out bit by bit to eat it. If she doesn't seem to feel like eating in her ex pen, we sometimes change it up by giving her her meal elsewhere. Sometimes I can whet her appetite by making a little path of kibble leading to her dish or by using the kibble as a training treat. When she was a puppy, we would frequently give her her kibble in her Twist 'n Treat. She always seemed to like that. We should break that out again.

Pet Supplies : Pet Chew Toys : PetSafe Busy Buddy Twist 'n Treat Puppy Toy, Medium : Amazon.com

Thanks to everyone who thinks of clever threads and who posts photos. I love your photos! (I am not on Facebook, so the Havanese Forum is my guilty pleasure!)


----------



## katscleancutdogs (May 18, 2016)

Too cute! And I am also not on Facebook so I too love the pictures


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

Awwww. They are so cute!!!


----------

